

We have relaunched Quarkbase a few days back. What do you think? - ritesharora

We got good response from HN when we first launched quarkbase an year back. We hope to get feedback on usability &#38; content.
======
alexkearns
Clickable link: <http://www.quarkbase.com>

I really like it. One of the best of this style of services that I have seen.
One issue: it seems to use Compete to measure traffic - I think compete only
looks at US traffic.

~~~
ritesharora
Yes, compete only monitors US traffic but still better than alexa.

I think, Compete measures traffic in the US, so it will accurately measure
traffic for sites which are either hosted in US or getting almost US traffic.
This implies accurate traffic estimates for many sites.

------
ritesharora
forgot to mention, its www.quarkbase.com

